# Memorable game moments.



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a thought but what was the most memorable moment in a game or the most funny?
One of mine has to be when playing Dark Hunter, his pred survived about 7 hits from various lass-cannons as well as a few hits from missiles. It also survived been assulted twice by a oblit. After all this I only managed to disable it. He has now added a battle honour to it in the shape of slaanesh symbol with a red line painted through it.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to see you have included one that goes against you plug, there will be alot the other way around though.

I have two, recently playing an orks match and i won the game with one casualty.
The other is that one casualty was a plasma gun who got a one then failed his save then failed his feel no pain save.

I could think of more from the times of when i played everyweek round EoT campaign but im to tired.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

killing a monolith on turn 6 by rolling 3 6's in a row with my thunder hammer priest,

he was in combat with it since turn 2


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Taking two wounds of a chaos lord with a stand and shoot reaction from my dwarf crossbowmen, then killing him in h2h. Oh yeah, he was on a dragon.

More recently, watching alexander_67's dread go crazy with fire frenzy/whatever its called now, and shoot at his own raptors, killing the 1 model needed to prevent them being a scoring unit and capturing the objective they were camping. I lost the game anyway, but it was a good one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really one in which I had a large part to do. My friend was playing a 1500pts Catachan vs Ork Blood Axes, in which he'd taken specialist support squads with Demolition Charges.

He'd taken some Allies in the shape of my fledgling Custodes, parading as Grey Knights. After a few turns of fighting, 3 Leman Russes were rolling toward the Imperial Lines. The demolition charges went off-

1 - First one scattered 6 inches forward, right onto the warboss, killing him as he had only one wound remaining
2 - Scattered 6 inches backward, oblitrating his squad.
3 - Scattered onto the wrong tank, catching half of my Grey Knights in the process of chopping up some Nobs. Hit 2 nobs, completely failing to wound, glancing hit got gun crew shaken, and killed 4 marines. =(


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Destroying my own Leman Russ from a scattering Bcannon shot, losing five men to overheating plasma in one turn, the list goes on and on...

-Dirge


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

My vindicator shot scattered 6 inches and took out my dred and a 5 man termi squad of mine.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Charged 8 Genestealers with 7 Possessed CSM, thinking that they were in cover so I could at least strike simo, and realized I miscounted # of 'stealers outside of cover. Possessed turned into a red vapor and $&#*ing nids overrun into my Havoc squad. Game just kept getting more perfect from there and Possesed CSM have sat on shelf ever since.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Turn 1 fires a mortar and gets a hit, my brother Space Marines survive without a single wound. Also two games later one Turn 1 mortar fires again and lands on top of his termie squad that he just bought and kills one. Also his last two marines running off the table from my five man command squad.


----------



## Eldest_Exarch (Mar 28, 2008)

Killing a 300 some point Carnifex with a wraithcannon was pretty funny.
A Dire Avenger Exarch killing a 190 point hive tyrant in hand to hand(multiple games) is better lol


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, there was a time when a squad of 7 guardsmen w/ one meltagun deepstriked (drop troops doctrine, carapace armour) behind Tau lines. Now, this really annoyed my Tau opponent. He turned EVERYTHING onto my 7 strong guard squad. They were all cut down pretty quick, except for my Meltagun man. Later on, he killed 2 crisis suits, 2 fire warrior squads, a Tau commander, a devilfish, a Hammerhead and survived 24 armour saves. Whoa.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, and there was the time I killed a Monolith first turn with a Battle Cannon. That same game, I flattened 30 necron warriors with a Battle cannon blast. all of this was just with 707 pts of guardsmen.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Using force weapons 2 there greatest, using GKGM 2 take out a hive tyrant with wings in the first turn of combat :biggrin: my opponent wasn't amused lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Eldar vs Eldar, first shot of the game hit my dreadnought, cracked it open, exposed the soulstone and blew all my psykers heads off (5 of them), can you say game over. 

2 Squads, 2 Rhinos, 1st shot o fthe game, blew one rhino up, trapped the squad inside, killing them. Flipped over on top of my other rhino, causing it to blow up, trapping everyone inside, killing them. Game over.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Moving my Avatar into combat with 30 odd Tyranid gaunts and warriors and it it was when there was only 1 gaunt left that he managed to wound and kill the Avatar :angry:
There's also the time I beat a Bloodthirster in combat with Eldrad Ulthran :biggrin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

killing 2 tyrant guard with my orc nobs mob' pistols then charging and taking out the hive tyrant for the cost of 1 nob
or holding an objective against waves of beserkers with my veteran guard squad only to run away in the last turn after being charged by 2 raptors
in fantasy killing loads of wood elves with an empire wizard (scroll caddy) using master of the wood


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

I had an autarch on a jetbike survive 3 consecutive railgun solid shots and a round of shooting from 2 units of dire warriors without taking a wound. Though at that point it was pretty much all I had left on the table.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

Back in 3rd ed I had a blood angels army. I used to run moriar the chosen (who is a dreadnought for those of you who don't know). I was playing against a friend who was running dark eldar. The game lasted four turns. In four turns moriar took 13 dark lances and 7 blasters he only suffered 1 penetrating hit that removed an arm. he shrugged the rest off like they weren't even there, and then proceeded to smash the rest of his army. It was epic fun. This i by far my most memorable game!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Charged my fully healthy warboss on a bike into a squad of 5 fire warriors and they kicked his butt in CC, nearly killing him in one round while he only took out 1 guy.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Having a SM with flamer bottleneck a bunch of genestealers for a turn longer than statistically feasible, allowing the rest of my army to regroup to take on the sudden appearance of rending-claw death. Brother Ignifer and his squad were eventually wiped out at the end of the next turn, but now my 4th squad all have a little flame honour badge in recognition of his heroic defence...


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

my IG sergent chainswording a wound off the Avatar and surviving till the next turn on his own.

Battle cannoning an entire banshee squad with exarch to bits with one shot.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

freaklord said:


> my IG sergent chainswording a wound off the Avatar and surviving till the next turn on his own.
> 
> Battle cannoning an entire banshee squad with exarch to bits with one shot.


battle cannon vs toughness 3..should be shamefull


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

One game in my favor was my IG vs a mate's Eldar... The Eldar were destroyed in turn 4 without a single loss to the IG. While the game was in my favor, it did suck. My mate was a younger player who wanted me to hold nothing back, so that he could see how his list could perform in an upcoming tourney. Lots of changes were made.

Against me was facing off against another new player with his Dark Angels and I was using my Eldar. It took 34 wounding shots (not to hit, to wound) to take out one single power-armored marine. I won the game on objectives, but my trust in my dice took a hit that day. 

Dumbest moment.... 1250 tourney, and my IG are on the board with only a single meltagun for serious anti-tank. No lascannons or bassies or demolishers (still none). In game two I face off against a Black Templar army consisting of 2 Land Raider Crusaders and a Razorback, all filled with combat troops and hitty characters. When the end of the game rolled around, not a single BT model was left on the table, but I still had over half of my IG remaining. Problem was that none of my units was claiming the central objective so the game was judged a draw! Sometimes, I really am an idiot.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got three really memorable moments:

1) Rolling 3 rending hits on a wraithlord when it had only one wound left.

2) This one was back in third ed. A terminator librarian taking on two necron lords with destroyer bodies, res orbs, and phalactry with his 5 strong termie guard. The guard gets cut down, he takes one wound, kills both lords with force weapon (they both failed WBB on one's!), then dies to a scarab.

3) Fighting the Tau in a 750pt game, deepstruck termie librarian with bodyguard right in front of the tau battleline and fear of darknessed. one unit of fire warriors was the only thing that passed the test (the commander, and the other fire warriors fled off board). That fire warrior squad then passed every Ld test it was made to take for the next three turns (had to kill the hammerhead).


----------



## Colonel Faust (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got one it was in a special scenario whre you could actually throw frag grenades liek a shooting weapon and if the grenade hit everyone would take a hti that was on that floor 
anyway i had about 20 guardsmen on one floor dude threw 30 frags at me all hit so i took 30 hits per guardsmen and all died it was hillarious 

also i was playing another special scenario where you could throw people out windows on buildings and they would insta die if hit in CC by a 6 so i had i 5 man guard squad charge abbadon and hey got hit by 4 6's and flew aout the window (one guardsmen was cut on his hand by abadon's spiky ass but w/e)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Got one today at GW. Played a kid whose army consisted of 20 Marines and a super Force Commander, versus my Command Squad and two five-mans. He wipes out the Command team, but Judge Raiekan (My Captain) Hit his line and killed 12 Marines and took two wounds off the FC before he died.

-Dirge


----------



## Trudge_34 (Mar 17, 2008)

My World Eaters army versus Ultramarines, he assaulted a squad of Zerkers with his Terminators, finally got them down to 1 while he had 2 of his with power fists left. So I get to go first in assault, 3 attacks, 2 hits, 2 wounds...two 1s and two dead terminators. I painted one of his shoulder pads blue with a superman symbol on it.

Another time playing Orks with my WE army, I tell my friend I'm playing I'm going to roll a 1 or 2 to get extra inches with this squad, summon my Bloodthirster and assault that same turn since the extra movement would put me within assault range...and that is exactly what I did, which still surprised the heck out of me too.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a number. One recent highlight was when I whooped 2104pts of Necrons with just 707pts of guard. Another was taking out monolith on turn 1 with 2 6s in a row with a battle cannon. another was a team battle, me and a space marine player vs a nid and Chaos player. I surrounded the chaos player, and fired my leman russ battle cannons at the towering defiler. It was kinda like Tiger tank vs Shermans. Yeah, it was fun.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaughtering a Tau army with my necrons. I lost 3 warriors and had my 'lith immobilised. He had 2 broadsides left.:victory:

Another one was deepstriking a 'Lith and scattering on top of Falcon. Eventually we agreed that the 'Lith be placed at the rear of the Falcon. Fast forward to shooting phase...gauss flux arc glances the falcon and destroys it (yes, even though it was maxed out on cheese) and wipes out the Fire Dragons inside because they couldn't get out! :biggrin:


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Playing a 5000pt game of 2nd edition when I was relatively new (Think I'd been playing under a year at the time, I started exactly on WD Issue 199).

My friends armies, Dark Angels (me) vs his Daemoned-up Word Bearers army. Memorable moments included having my Landspeeder crew turn into chaos spawn, crash, survive and wound Asmodean, an infiltrated scout wounding a thirster in Hand-to-Hand (before being eaten), and allowing my Ravenwing to Turbo through a chicane in terrain on a 3+...and watching 7 out of 10 bikes drive smack into a wall.

I lost, if it wasn't obvious enough. lol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Attacking a Chimera with a squad of Grey Knight Terminators. Hit he Rear armour, and got 4 Penetrating Hits. Got vehicle annhilated result. 6" blast. Killed 4 Terminators. Not Happy, proceeding to pass the Morale Check, in front of the entire Chaos Guard Battleline with a Grand aster, completely tooled up. =(. Bye Bye 500+ pts.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best moment: my Greater Daemon killing a whole squad of Space Marine Terminators in one turn
Worst Moment:Rolling seven 1s causing my plague marines to be wiped out in 2nd turn by two units of orks
Funniest moment: Both my opponent Chaos Dreadnoughts Fire Frenzying and killing his Abbadon


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Killing 40 necron warriors in 1 shot rocked


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

My most recent one has been killing Typhus with Mind worm (where the other nurgle champions survive, Typhus fails XDD)


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

I had loads of different moments since 93, and three versions of 40k 
Even if it became sadly linear since V3, I'll not necro my memories of V2 too much 

Worst moments : 
-Each time I had to touch a dice (I have a heavy handicap in statistic, making me lose) & magic phase in V2.
-V4
-V3

Funniest moments : 
-Stopping a game because every info in our brains popped, just a human simultaneous blue screen 
-Vortex & hallucinary grenades in V2

Best moments : 
-First, vaporizing a HQ Dark Eldar Raider with a Vindicator (still laughing of it).
-A Siege of Terra game, BA vs Chaos, with 2 Primarchs, 6000 points on a 6x4 meters table, scenario was blitz ^^!
-And as a bonus, V3 death company with chaplain in a rhino...I was able to charge anything on first turn...Opponents systematically raging !


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

single Catachan Devil held out against Carnifex for 3 turns in cc.
Fex kept rolling ones, 5 or 6 1s a turn or something.
Enough time to get my army in to kill the alien scum thing.

Medic doing his 1 hit against a nid warrior.
"Ha your a dumb shit, wasting your roll on a medic!"
Rolled a 5 to hit and 6 to wound.
Nid failed its 4+ save.
=)


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

It would have to be a game in which I was just watching. This guy at the club who thinks he the best player was playing his undecided against another undecided player...
Anyway this guy took 2 dreadnoughts and decided to put them on the flank side by side, well his round of shooting he roll 1's for both the dreads and he cotinued to roll 1's and his 2 dread just kept shooting each other for the whole 4 turns they survived shooting each other.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

I have one to add 
In a V3 turnament, using DC+chaplain Rhino rush, I was playing a furioso dreadnought (converted in moriar to impress), he destroyed so much units that I can't remember all of it ^^!
But in the list, there was a good time :
A SM Captain charges the dread, then a SM squad with gauntlet etc...But too short of one half " !!!
I had the pleasure of crushing the captain in the dreadnought claws ^^!


----------



## Indoctrinator (Jun 6, 2008)

I was playing meatgrinder where one side has limitless troops and the other side has to be killed completely to win. I was attacking as chaos against space wolves and on the very last turn of the game he had one man left and i had one chance to kill him. Roll to hit and wound, and he failed his save. I won but only just.

Indoctrinator


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Worst moment: having a unit of meganobs with warboss in a trukk hit by a basilisk shot on the first turn of a game, proceeded to roll a 6 on the ordinance chart - Annihilated, all dead:shok: there goes a nice chunk of my army.

Best Moment: Grots taking out 3 terminators, thats just funny.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

These are all from my latest game. My friend's plasma gunners (all 4 of them) all over heated and killed themselves in a single shooting phase. Another friend rolling a one for the wriath sight thing all game. Me rolling 6 2's for my daemon princes combat atacks.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

ugliest moment: a scenario in 'ard boys that let me bring in all my troops from reserve off opponents board edge. the look on the poor tau players face when 50(yes i said 50) khorne beserkers charged his gun line from the rear...
worst moment: 2 demon princes take 4 wounds each and i roll 8 1's
best moment: same two princes in a differant game roll up an entire 2000 point marine army like an old carpet


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

chrisman 007 said:


> and survived 24 armour saves. Whoa.


How? the worst AP in the tau army is 4 and carapace armour is 4+???


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

*Memorable game moments*

When my Falcons survive, When they crash. 
lol And probably when My Farseer gets insta-killed by Perils :threaten:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

*Memorable game moments*

best moment was wiping out a whole SM army with my lith

Worst was giving IG only one casuality and being utterly ahniliated by ordinance


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

seeing abaddon feed marneus calgar to his demon weapon


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i watched a mate shoot at a Battlewagon (side armour) for two turns with his wraithlord and completely failing to do anything. he was then reduced to kicking it to death in the 4th turn.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ressurection!!!
I was thinking of writing this thread but we can just bring this one back!
Slaughtering An expensive deamon prince in the first turn with a Hive Tyrant was pretty funny. Oh and the a very recent Battle of the Somme re-enactment game...


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

kwl. what did you use for the armies?

IG for the british, and Tau for the Germans is what i do.


----------



## Deathguard (Dec 17, 2007)

Slaughtering an Ork army with Tau shooting as it closed, only to realise the reason it had been cheap was that the Warboz had every feasible piece of equipment on the list and watching him munch my army to bits single-handed.


Chief Librarian Mephiston, Lord of Death arrives on the board.
Turn 1 - Earthshaker Cannon, Battlecannon x 2, Lascannon x3, Autocannon x2, Missile Launcher x2, Heavy Bolter x 5, Lasgun x 80.

0 wounds.

Turn 2 - Earthshaker Cannon, Battlecannon x 2, Lascannon x 1, Missile Launcher x2, Heavy Bolter x 3, Lasgun x 56.

1 wound.

Turn 3 - Ogryn Ripper Gun x 2 at maximum range. 
Mephiston killed.

In each instance, the whole enemy force was shooting at Mephiston on the grounds that he "looks like he might hurt."


Seeing my Death Company + DC Chaplain charge into a squad of Guardsmen, screaming battle cries and waving their weapons, before missing with every attack but one and being obliterated utterly in response.


My first ever guess-range shot being a perfect mortar hit on an Ork trukk, which then caused another truck to die as a result of it's own death. Every other guard weapon team missed - including snipers - before having our crack team of support weapon specialists torn to shreds by Ork vehicles shooting on the move.


----------



## Derotzka (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember playing against my Friend, he had Chaos.

I had my gaunts in Close Combat with his Terminators and he managed to kill all but one of them. 

I took my Hitting and wounding phase as normal, and as he took his armour save he rolled a 1. I was lauging for ages, but for some reason he didnt find it too funny, I wonder why...  
Anyway I thought that was quite funny and pretty much the birth of my Fluff for that Gaunt.

Worst: Probably when I lost 2 Carnifexes in a different match against the same guy, I guess it was revenge


----------



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

i can top tht with my recent battle against kenny-boy, my devastor squad layed down his destroyer lord in the first turn with 4 wounding hits with str 8 krak missiles only to see him get back up, then my terminator master got into combat with him every turn after tht laying him own every turn apart from the 5th, my terminator master finally killed him on the 6th turn with 3 wounding power sword hits out of 5


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Way back in 2nd Ed (when men were men, and grenades were thrown) I used to have a Guardsman named Clumsy Cyril who obviously failed grenade training when he was at IG basic. In a series of games he systematically fumbled every grenade throw he was asked to make and accounted for more guardsman than I care to remember.

In one particular battle my brother's Ork Warboss had just charged into combat intent on butchering two squads of IG in front of him when a frag grenade thrown by Clumsy Cyril scattered in the worst possiblre direction, by the most possible distance and killed the majority of both squads who promptly failed their leadership tests and scarpered leaving a bemused warboss wondering what Cyril was playing at.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

My Imperial Guard vs. Dark Eldar.

So I'm on the run, my infantry cut to bits.

My Colonel and the Medic (the onyl models left in the command squad) get rushed.

The COlonel, with his usperior initiative, manages to kill a Warrior before gettign hacked to bits.

Cue the Medic.

This young lady was represented bya the Sister Hospitaller from the Witch Hunter Retinue.

And she had no intention f being taken alive by the Dark Eldar, apparentl.y

Armed with a Laspistol and close combat weapon, she not only shrugged off all the incoming attacks- she dropped two Warriors.

Thereby winning the combat.

The Dark Eldar break and run, she runs them down, slaughtering the lot.

Lost the battle, but after THAT mess, he steered well clear of my lonely little Medic.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A depleted guard squad of 5 men KILLED YRIEL IN COMBAT!!! No jokes! Y'riel had sustained no ranged damage, and then slammed into combat, and for 2 hours, a deadly game of close combat and terrible dice rolling on Yriel's side resulted in (after 4 turns) a dead special character. Supposedly "Crappy guardsmen who would stand a chance vs that guy" (Mates words) now have a dead cone head trophy!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I was doing a team game with eldar against 2 thousand son players. It was the first 5th. ed game I played and My 4 DC with lemartes took out both daemon princes!! in one turn!! twas fun....


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

my predator tank shocked a carnifex and killed it. then it tank shocked a hive tyrant a few turns later, killed it, won the game. too bad it exploded at the hands of the second carnifex


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

My Hammerhead one time got me seven 1s (2 burst cannons) on a single roll. In a different game I was going up against Tyrannids, I had a Carnifex (5 wounds, 2+ save) down to its last wound. My last two models, both stealth suits, fired at it. Need 4+ to hit ... one round hit ... Need a 6 to wound ... 6! ... Need a 1 to kill it ... 1! :victory:
I lost the game badly but killing the Carnifex on a 1 in 108 shot was worth it!


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

In a three on three battle in a Warhammer World Tournament, there was a challenge to kill the titan on the opposing team. My team went on to destroy the warhound titan with......wait for it.........a lowly scarab swarm. Everyone on my team were amazed. GR8 day.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

I had an assault marine with a shield and power axe survive 108 dice rolls against an ork mob last night. First game against the guy that got me in to 40k. Needless to say that marine is one of my favorite units now.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

nice soupyc! you deserve a +rep


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Against a necron player during a tournament, He rapid fired a combat squad of BA assault veterans and killed off 4, the last remaining being a power fist. This was during 4th so I passed my morale check for shooting, then my last man standing check. Seeing no use for this guy except to suicide him into a squad of immortals, I did just so. 

The squad had 7 immortals, I rushed in my vet, endured 14 strikes against him, making 6 3+ armour saves, he squashed three after, but he (my opponent) passed his morale check.

In the next round, while my D.C were just utterly destroying his necron warriors ( my D.C destroyed a warrior squad on the charge, then consolidated into anoter squad, destroying them, then consolidated into an immortal squad, destroying them as well) Deciding to high tail his Lord out of their, he veiled to his immortal squad on the other side of the board with my lone sergeant, he charged in to finish him off. My sergeant did not endure a single wound before squashing two more immortals. My oponent failed his morale check, and my sergeant went on to sweeping the remaining two immortals, along with his lord whom had all wounds left. I guess you could say the last three turns of that game were my most memorable


----------



## Lt_of_Marines (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd have to say my most memorable would be against a guy i play a lot with and as well lose against everytime. The one time I beat him though was the best because we argue over rules a lot, mainly stuff that he thinks i shouldnt be able to do. So i finally went the entire game not arguing, w/e he said i couldnt do i didnt do, didnt look in the rules, said to myself screw, i'll play HIS game lol. 

Anyway long story short, I sat back with my army (turtled) and shot the hell out of his raven guard trying to charge in and my dread tying up and killing his chaplain and giving Shrike 2 wounds and the dread survived even with all the melta bombs going around. The look on his face priceless, he was soo pissed. the time after he just kept saying "man if hadnt kept ur guys so far back and if i had gotten this assault squad on those speeders i would of won" lol, yeah yeah dude, big IF


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

My most memorable are
1. 1st time I use a leman russ it was in a 550 point game fought nids 
won the game with losing only 2 guardsmen it was great
2. When my Deathwing Termie squad with beliel mast of the Deathwing Killed a Flying Hive tyrant and a Fex in the same turn
3, when I lost my last 3 termies to termagants with devourers roled 3 1's 
it was funny
4 My My Chaos Space marine termies failed there deepstrike and all died it was funny but I still won the game


----------

